

How to discuss the P=NP paper online? - Jun8
http://meta.mathoverflow.net/discussion/590/

======
Jun8
Yesterday someone posted a slightly offensive sounding questions on MO
([http://mathoverflow.net/questions/34953/whats-wrong-with-
thi...](http://mathoverflow.net/questions/34953/whats-wrong-with-this-proof-
closed)) which was quickly closed. This led to the discussion that I linked in
the title.

I am in no position to discuss the paper itself. However, the thread here
raises interesting questions on how somebody's unpublished paper can be
discussed in a forum. The ante is so much higher because, if this proof is
correct, the result would be _much_ bigger than even Perelman's. The attitudes
seem to be split.

With scientific publishing trying to become more open source, what are your
thoughts on discussing papers in a public forum like this? Would you let your
paper to undergo such discussions?

